# Oscoda kayak fishing partner



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Looking for someone to kayak fish with on Lake Huron and the Ausable river in Oscoda. My main target species are Steelhead, Salmon, and Walleye. Must have a kayak suitable for fishing the big lake. I am in a Feelfree Moken 12.5. Would rather not venture out onto lake Huron alone. Thanks.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I wouldn't go out on Huron in any thing small than a sixteen foot kayak but then I normally paddle a twenty foot Queen Charlotte triple. So far we have paddled from Copper Harbor to Paradise and from Gladwin to Harrisville. I like big boats.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

While I paddle a sixteen foot solo canoe, it seems like 14-15 foot kayaks are the sweet spot for SOT's. So many SOT's are geared for "stability" and they paddle like a barge. That isn't a good thing when the wind starts to build and you're a couple miles out, and and couple miles north or south of port. 
Most of the guys I fish with have gone to Hobies. They all seem very sea worthy, and cover water at a decent pace.
A partner is a great idea. I also recommend a radio. Lake Huron can get pretty lonely. It's nice to do a radio check and know there is a boat out there that can hear you.
Good luck AC. There is definitely something about paddling Lake Huron.


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

fisheater said:


> While I paddle a sixteen foot solo canoe, it seems like 14-15 foot kayaks are the sweet spot for SOT's. So many SOT's are geared for "stability" and they paddle like a barge. That isn't a good thing when the wind starts to build and you're a couple miles out, and and couple miles north or south of port.
> Most of the guys I fish with have gone to Hobies. They all seem very sea worthy, and cover water at a decent pace.
> A partner is a great idea. I also recommend a radio. Lake Huron can get pretty lonely. It's nice to do a radio check and know there is a boat out there that can hear you.
> Good luck AC. There is definitely something about paddling Lake Huron.


Thanks for the advice. I do have a handheld vhf that I carry with me in the kayak and on the boat as a backup. The Hobies have also been on my radar I just cant justify the $3800 yet.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I know of a brand new 2017 PA with reverse for $2900


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I prefer to paddle, if I had a Hobie I would talk on the radio way too much!


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Still looking for someone in the area who kayak fishes.I have one update in case it makes a difference. I just picked up a Hobie PA14 so you wont be handicapped by a tired paddler.


----------

